# Do you love where you live?



## bahamutt99

I would like to hear about where everybody lives, if you like it there. Or even if you don't like it, still could be interesting sharing. Tell me what's good about your stomping grounds, or what's not so good. What would you say to convince somebody if you reeeeally wanted them to move in next door to you. Share pics if you've got them!

I'm in kind of a transitory phase in my life. My old life happily married in northeast Oklahoma is dead and gone. I'm currently living with friends in the very flat and small Lubbock area in west Texas. My heart is really nowhere in particular, though I left family behind in both Tulsa and St. Louis (where I grew up). I will probably stay in Lubbock, mostly because I don't want to start over again, but I find myself thinking about where I would move if given a choice. I'm really curious about the east side of Texas (more towards Dallas, Denton, Austin) because I've shown over there and there seems to be an active dog fancy which really appeals to me. Then this morning in Santa Fe on my way to the rally trial -- after having driven in late at night and being unable to see the terrain -- I did a double-take.










I literally said "holy sh**! A mountain!" Here's 2 more pics I took while driving around. I swear, this town got me. I was thinking "I could very much live here." I'm not in a position to move anywhere just yet, but its nice to gather thoughts for the future.


















Spill the beans! Let's see where you live!


----------



## MISSAPBT

Oh this thread is fun, I live in Mount Maunganui, New Zealand, its a place where most NZ'ers come for a holiday. I love it here, gets a bit noisy sometimes but i bare with it.


----------



## Chinadog

I think Im gonna like this thread, I love seeing other places when the kids are done and grown im leaving the house for them and traveling so this thread is awesome. kudos.

I live in Central, Arkansas

I HATE the people here. People are rude, fast paced, and have no sense of decensy. VERY racist here if theres an interacial couple walking around heads will turn. We have NO beaches which I HATE but beautiful see thru lakes and gorgeous mountains to climb if you like the outdoors you'll love Arkansas lots of things to do I have yet to goto murphy burrow crater of diamonds you dig there and people find diamonds and get to keep em. I love to camp when its not to hot on the lake so if you like that this place is perfect for it. It gets VERY hot and humid down here after 77' you wont catch me outside I overheat quickly. We dont usually get snow, sometimes but not very much when we do we get more ice and if theres one flurry this state goes into a panic and arkansas shuts down lol 

and like I said people are very fast paced here so people get cussed out for doing the speed limit or under lol.. (or maybe thats just me) but even I have been honked at lol LOTS of BSL here tons.. matter of fact if you dont want to live in the country then just give up coming here all of central arkansas which includes beebe,cabot,jacksonville,sherwood,gravel ridge, north little rock, and Little rock 3 of the cities I ran from the ban and thats why we found the country and there are NO shows out here we used to have a fun show but that shut down when the founders were found starving there dogs and doing drugs and the other vice president went to jail for federal stealing and using all the fees to buy her own rail track and then shutting down the club. So you woudl have to travel.. I would just stay clear of Arkansas period. this state needs to be blown up and taken off the map!


----------



## Chinadog

OMG missapbt.. I hate you lol! im soo jealous I want to know EVERYTHING about NZ details woman! I LOVE NZ and thats my spot when I settle down.


----------



## bahamutt99

Since I am sharing, here are some pics I shot while I was up visiting St. Louis in January. I can tell you that I don't really miss the traffic, and I sure don't miss smoking sections in restaurants. LOL! But St. Louis has just about everywhere you would want to eat or shop at. It has lots of tree-covered, hilly terrain which I love. There's a Six Flags and Raging Rivers within an hour drive, and lots of parks both big and small. Unfortunately, the landscape is dotted with BSL and there isn't really an active dog scene yet, but the latter is building up momentum. The weather in St. Louis is predictably unpredictable. It was drizzly and coldish for my whole visit, but it was also January so...

Downtown St. Louis, Arch and Riverfront










































Ferguson, which has really begun to improve from the rather run-down area it used to be when I was coming up. Lots of cool new spots opening up.


















St. Louis Mills Mall


















Museum of the Dog


















Best place to eat on the St. Charles Rock Rd. 50s style, complete with curb service.










Across the river in Alton, IL. The Piasa Bird.










From the air.


----------



## bahamutt99

MissAPBT, I love that aerial shot! Beautiful...

Chinadog, you know, as long as I lived in Tulsa, I never made it into AR. I always wanted to go wandering and check it out, but we farted around for 4 years and never did.  You don't make it sound like I'm missing too much, but it would at least be another state to add to my map.


----------



## wheezie

i live in elkhart indiana, it sucks. you can google it, our unemployment makes national news a lot


----------



## meganc66

This is a cool thread! I would LOVE to live in view of mountains! Texas and Arizona are a fave of my fiance's, so I'd love to hear from some of those people since I may end up there eventually lol!

Live in Southeastern Michigan, and i really do NOT love it. In my area it is very flat, my town is not very big but not small either. People's idea of a "fun weekend" is either going to some lame nightclub or going bowling, neither of which appeal to myself personally. However, this is a really nice place to raise children which is a big appeal to "suburban" families and whatnot.


















Those are some pictures of my "downtown" area, little shops that don't really have anything too interesting in them. Really the upside is that although we are not directly in any big cities, Detroit, MI is about 30 minutes north of me and Toledo, OH is about 30 minutes south of me and those are both more "prime" locations that some people prefer not to live right on top of.

I hate the snow, so winters are pretty awful here. It gets cold here, but in the summer it gets hot we get some pretty big ranges. From 0 degrees and below up to 100 and whatnot in the summer. As far as dog shows go, there are some dog shows that go on in Detroit and some agility competitions about 45 minutes away from me. We have a pretty big amount of pitties in my community and i haven't really heard of too much attacks or anything going on so we're not in big trouble as of BSL. One reason I would stay here rather than go to Ohio is because as of now Toledo has a pitbull restriction and i refuse to muzzle my dogs in public because of their breed...

I would really love to visit/live in Texas, Pennsylvania in the valleys, Cali....


----------



## bahamutt99

I remember the one time I went up to Michigan. Kalkaska. It was May, I think. We were there for the IWPA Championships. It was so cold we froze our butts off in our tent the night before. (Stupidly, we figured since it was May, we'd be fine.) Then the next day it got really hot and we sweltered in the warm clothes we'd put on the night before. LOL!

I was thinking about city populations and googled up this site. USA: States & Major Urban Areas - Statistics & Maps on City Population St. Louis had 2 million someodd people. Tulsa had 500K. Now in Lubbock, we've got 200K. And I looked at Santa Fe and found out it has 80K.

My world is shrinking. LOL!

ETA: Wayne, I'm thinking I heard about Elkhart with regard to some BSL. Can't remember if it was proposed, passed, rejected, etc...


----------



## wheezie

bahamutt99 said:


> I remember the one time I went up to Michigan. Kalkaska. It was May, I think. We were there for the IWPA Championships. It was so cold we froze our butts off in our tent the night before. (Stupidly, we figured since it was May, we'd be fine.) Then the next day it got really hot and we sweltered in the warm clothes we'd put on the night before. LOL!
> 
> I was thinking about city populations and googled up this site. USA: States & Major Urban Areas - Statistics & Maps on City Population St. Louis had 2 million someodd people. Tulsa had 500K. Now in Lubbock, we've got 200K. And I looked at Santa Fe and found out it has 80K.
> 
> My world is shrinking. LOL!
> 
> ETA: Wayne, I'm thinking I heard about Elkhart with regard to some BSL. Can't remember if it was proposed, passed, rejected, etc...


they had some meeting ( i attended both) the head of the city council is really pushing for the ban. so far it has not passed but it keeps getting brought up.


----------



## MISSAPBT

I would kill to live in America tho, so many cool things! I want to go to Las Vegas or Cali one day! that would be ultimate!


----------



## Chinadog

baha.. yea your not missing crap. The two biggest things here in this state is discrimination to people and the dogs. nothing more. I really, REALLY wanna get outta here I still have my fingers crossed for winning the lottery. I would LOVE to goto Oregon, Alaska, and my dream place which is NZ.

Missapbt do the kids down there goto school barefoot? how is the economy down there? How do you become a citizen? Can americans just up and move there or you have to contribute something to become a citizen there? (thats what I heard lol) whats the wildlife like? I could herd sheep all day that would def. float my boat! Hows the BSL down there


----------



## Black Rabbit

I'm in Red Bluff CA. It's ok here. I would love it if there weren't so many idiots lol. It's nice here except for the heat in summer. Were close to the Mountains and not far from the Ocean witch I love. So all is good here  Here's some pics

Here's one from downtown










clock tower










The Sac river, The shore to the left in the pic is where all Dosia's river pics were taken and that's the big park where he climbs the trees










View of the mountains


----------



## Chinadog

I would love to listen to NZ talk! and people with an english accent just sit and talk all day and I would listen with my eyes focused on that person and wouldnt move! lol


----------



## OldFortKennels

I love where I live. I have my own land, enough for right now, 10 acres and very private. We can do pretty much what I want to do and no one can say a word. Have mountains, streams. Its my idea of perfect! Im out in the country and town is within 15- 20 minutes


----------



## 9361

I live in the city of Tulsa Oklahoma... right across the street from the Arkansas river... at least there is water in it where I live... go down the street a few miles and it's usually dry! LOL But I live right next to the dam so the water is high in my area. We will be moving soon... and I want to move out of the city into the country but my boyfriend doesn't share my feelings.. I'm probably not going to like much where we end up.... I really want to live in California someday! KG's town sounds nice!


----------



## MISSAPBT

Chinadog said:


> baha.. yea your not missing crap. The two biggest things here in this state is discrimination to people and the dogs. nothing more. I really, REALLY wanna get outta here I still have my fingers crossed for winning the lottery. I would LOVE to goto Oregon, Alaska, and my dream place which is NZ.
> 
> Missapbt do the kids down there goto school barefoot? how is the economy down there? How do you become a citizen? Can americans just up and move there or you have to contribute something to become a citizen there? (thats what I heard lol) whats the wildlife like? I could herd sheep all day that would def. float my boat! Hows the BSL down there


Haha that made me laugh, yes some kids go to school barefeet no lunch kinda thing, some parts are Once Were Warriors style lol. I pretty sure Economy is good, i work in a bank and i dont know haha, alot of NZ is green land. Im sure people can get a work visa but then has to get residency depending on funds and work (i think) dont quote me haha.
The BSL is pretty good compaired to the US, we dont have any breed bans here! But the breed is frowned upon by uneducated idiots.
The wildlife is pretty lame we dont have any hardout wild animals, lots of birds!
Hahaha like we say Fush and Chups for fish and chips, my workmate who is from london always gives me stick about my english she thinks i say tin instead of ten.


----------



## Chinadog

MISSAPBT said:


> Haha that made me laugh, yes some kids go to school barefeet no lunch kinda thing, some parts are Once Were Warriors style lol. I pretty sure Economy is good, i work in a bank and i dont know haha, alot of NZ is green land. Im sure people can get a work visa but then has to get residency depending on funds and work (i think) dont quote me haha.
> The BSL is pretty good compaired to the US, we dont have any breed bans here! But the breed is frowned upon by uneducated idiots.
> The wildlife is pretty lame we dont have any hardout wild animals, lots of birds!
> Hahaha like we say Fush and Chups for fish and chips, my workmate who is from london always gives me stick about my english she thinks i say tin instead of ten.


HA.. Whats your address im packing my suitcase!

I grew up in Hawaii so im a natural islander lol and I HATED shoes, people went barefoot all the time but in school u had to where them well being the rebel that iam I would ditch my shoes and put my backpack on my feet for the whole class everyday my pops had to buy me $1.00 slippers (they call em flip flops down here) and he would get so mad at me it was an everyday thing they tried everything in the book to get me to keep my shoes on even gave the teachers an extra pair but after awhile they just quit trying until I finally went to middle school I still hate shoes to this day and im constantly running around barefoot outside or when I drive old habits lol I would fit in nicely in NZ!


----------



## MISSAPBT

Sounds like you will fit in perfect!
If i had my way i would go barefoot 24/7 but my friends make me wear shoes when i go out lol!
Flips flops as in jandals, i have a few pairs of those.
Im very excited i am moving to a small town just outside The Mount, on a bit of land so the dogs should have fun out there running around


----------



## Chinadog

is it expensive out there? How much for a gallon of milk? I drink that religiously lol so I start from there! It must be so nice you lucky person you, how did you get out there? Born and raised?

Ill bet you can get away with goin barefoot everywhere tho if we do it down here were called hillbillies lol


----------



## Black Rabbit

Shes Got Heart said:


> I live in the city of Tulsa Oklahoma... right across the street from the Arkansas river... at least there is water in it where I live... go down the street a few miles and it's usually dry! LOL But I live right next to the dam so the water is high in my area. We will be moving soon... and I want to move out of the city into the country but my boyfriend doesn't share my feelings.. I'm probably not going to like much where we end up.... I really want to live in California someday! KG's town sounds nice!


:welcome: Come on down


----------



## aimee235

I live in Bellingham,WA

The good. There's lots of trails and places to go hiking and walking and we have interurban trails so most of the time you can walk on those throughout town instead of next to traffic on a sidewalk. It makes you feel more like your in nature. We have a couple of beaches. It's really pretty up here. It's a nice temp in the summer. Not to hot. We have a lot of gyms and health food stores. We have a wave pool at the YMCA. So you can pretend your swimming in the ocean. There is a college and a community college. There are parks everywhere. Big parks and little kiddie parks. We have a couple of lakes.

The bad. It gets a little cold in the winter. Not too bad though. Barely any snow. Like one day. lol. On our busiest street people act like they don't know how to drive, but it can be avoided pretty easy and still get you to places you need to go. Some people are stupid and let there dogs off leash in areas where they aren't supposed to be. We do have trails that are specifically off leash just for them.

































We even have a coffee shop next to the water at one of the parks. lol


----------



## 95cobrasvt

Man now I miss Seattle! It is so pretty in the Pacific Northwest!
But We have a great life here in Tampa. The weather is nice almost all year.


----------



## Chinadog

wow Aimee I would love to goto WA or Oregon and have a residence there. Im outdoorsy but I cant stand the heat. That place is perfect along with NZ. I love this thread!


----------



## MISSAPBT

Chinadog said:


> is it expensive out there? How much for a gallon of milk? I drink that religiously lol so I start from there! It must be so nice you lucky person you, how did you get out there? Born and raised?
> 
> Ill bet you can get away with goin barefoot everywhere tho if we do it down here were called hillbillies lol


Hahaha im not sure we use kgs and ltrs here, a 2ltr of milk is like $2.50. but in saying that im buying a collar from america thats 11 dollars which turns out to be about $30 NZD.
Its a nice place to live, im forever at the beach!
Lol i was born here, I am yet to go discover the world, hopeing to do that soon.


----------



## bahamutt99

Y'all live in some beautimous places. I wanna see more! Nao!

OFK, that pic of you(?) watching your girl ride the horse is awesome. Warms my heart.


----------



## ~StangChick~

I live in Plymouth, MA America's Hometown where the pilgrims landed in 1620. I have lived here my whole life and it's a nice place to live. I'm about 10 minutes from the beach which I love. There is so many lakes and ponds great for fishing. Alot of wooded area behind my house which is great for my son because he rides dirtbikes and also alot of area for Sully to run. I just hate the winter time and someday i may try to relocate to Florida my mom lives there now in New Port Richey.

I found some pics

Plymouth long beach(winter time)









Bug Light









Mayflower









Plymouth Plantation


----------



## pitbullmomma

This is where I live Madison County KY

We live in a town of about 30,000 people. We live in 10 acres. Richmond has parks trails, fishing hunting, mountains, and all kind of stuff to do. This is a college town so some people think that's it's boring except for the bars, but I love it here.

p.s. I 'll take more pics soon of my town.


----------



## FloorCandy

~StangChick~ said:


> I live in Plymouth, MA America's Hometown where the pilgrims landed in 1620. I have lived here my whole life and it's a nice place to live. I'm about 10 minutes from the beach which I love. There is so many lakes and ponds great for fishing. Alot of wooded area behind my house which is great for my son because he rides dirtbikes and also alot of area for Sully to run. I just hate the winter time and someday i may try to relocate to Florida my mom lives there now in New Port Richey


My family is from Kingston, right down the road lol.

I live in Maryland currently, and it has no real appeal for me other than reasonable housing prices and ********, so my overgrown yard goes unnoticed most of the time lol. Pretty much no one cares about BSL here, but like 2 counties over they have serious BSL. I grew up in central NJ, and I spent a couple years living on Long Island. I hate the damn goombah wanna be slick Italians on the Island, but we had a lot of friends there and I miss them. NJ is too reminiscent of crappy townie BS so I like being away from there, but people in Maryland are different. I sold cell phones for many years and I'll tell you one thing, I got attacked most frequently by customers in NY lol. Frickin NYers love to throw things.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's some pics of Arcata where we're going next month for the tat show, It's a few hours away from home but it's beautiful and we hope to move out there soon 










beautiful Ocean shot










This is the park where the hippies hang out




























*SGH Megan you'd love it here it's the hippie capital of CA *


----------



## jmejiaa

I live in New Rochelle, NY right now. I lived in Yonkers before. Hate both places.

Should be moving to a suburb(buying a house) with my own fenced yard soon.


----------



## bahamutt99

I <3 my own thread right about now. Such awesomeness. I will have to dig through my pics later and see if there are some good ones of other places I've lived.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

i hate where i live cuz i don't have a dog, i live in Cleveland Ohio, i don't like it here with these noisey stupid people who fight their dogs. I want to live where there is lots of land and sky not some stupid ugly house next door. and my family has money struggles we don't even live in our own house. Its been like this for 10 YEARS now, ever since my grandma died nothing was ever the same


----------



## Chinadog

keep your head up girl the most precious thing in life is the lessons we learn, and we have to have bad times in order to appreciate the good. What you lack now you will def. see to having it later because you were deprived of it. Keep smiling I know how hard times can be.


----------



## 9361

kg420 said:


> Here's some pics of Arcata where we're going next month for the tat show, It's a few hours away from home but it's beautiful and we hope to move out there soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful Ocean shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the park where the hippies hang out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SGH Megan you'd love it here it's the hippie capital of CA *


OMG that is beautiful!! I really like the picture in the forest! Oh man I would love to live there!


----------



## bahamutt99

I've been playing around with this site. Looks like I'm in one of the cheaper places to live and Santa Fe is going to be out of the question based on what I make.

Cost of Living Comparison


----------



## Black Rabbit

Shes Got Heart said:


> OMG that is beautiful!! I really like the picture in the forest! Oh man I would love to live there!


Were hoping to move out there next year it's so beautiful, there's the Humbolt state college out there and no Tattoo shops! I'm gunna rule that town!  You got the Redwoods and the ocean right there what more could you ask for, and being as there's no shops there we would get a ton of business.  Megan will be sure to visit me there  :woof::woof:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

Chinadog said:


> keep your head up girl the most precious thing in life is the lessons we learn, and we have to have bad times in order to appreciate the good. What you lack now you will def. see to having it later because you were deprived of it. Keep smiling I know how hard times can be.


Yeah. i've been told that before... I hate this, it makes me wanna cry everytime i look around.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

nice thread. its really nice to see what others think of where they live. we have no idea where we will end up 6 months from now. right now we live in orange county ca. other than the fact pit bulls are pretty safe here i really do not like california, especially not this part of it. its way to crowed has self centered people hardly any friendly people and there is hardly NO country, everything is over priced and good luck going fishing/hunting here and we have so many gun laws come up 
sorry i do not have any pictures on my computer to share i might try and find some.
as far as where i would like to live....somewhere in the midwest i am hoping for or maybe even georgia but it all depends on where my husband gets put.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Yes, I love me some planet earth 
Florida's okay too I guess


----------



## 9361

bahamutt99 said:


> I've been playing around with this site. Looks like I'm in one of the cheaper places to live and Santa Fe is going to be out of the question based on what I make.
> 
> Cost of Living Comparison


Awesome site!



kg420 said:


> Were hoping to move out there next year it's so beautiful, there's the Humbolt state college out there and no Tattoo shops! I'm gunna rule that town!  You got the Redwoods and the ocean right there what more could you ask for, and being as there's no shops there we would get a ton of business.  Megan will be sure to visit me there  :woof::woof:


I would love too!


----------



## bahamutt99

Bump. I'm going stir-crazy and want to see some more places!


----------



## bahamutt99

Here's a little bit about Lubbock, TX. Its not my favorite place in the whole wide world, and not a spot I would have chosen given the option to do so. However, it is likely where I will stay.

The good: Its got lots of wide-open spaces and the property values are fairly cheap in comparison to other places. The schools, I'm told, are pretty good, especially Shallowater ISD. Being Texas, there is no BSL, and I haven't encountered any breed bigotry in the year I've been down here. There are a fair amount of parks, and lots of dirt roads for working dogs. Lubbock is a college town -- Texas Tech -- so what that brings to the table can be either good or bad depending on how you look at it.

The bad: When its wet like it has been this season, there are no sewers to drain the water off the streets, so there's a lot of standing water all over. The terrain is super-flat, which is just ew to someone like me raised around a more varied landscape. There is hardly any dog activity here, either, most of it being in Dallas, Austin, Oklahoma, Colorado, etc.

Some scenery shots.

























































(Those are groundhogs Loki is watching. Unfortunately that little spot got torn up by construction.)

























ETA: One of the plusses for me down here is that the sky is always doing something interesting. Great cloud formations and great sunrises/sunsets. Of course, that is probably more meaningful if you're into photography. But its a little somethin'.


----------



## Feari-Neko

i actually lives in montreal, qc, canada.
and i LOVE it, sure im only 21 years old so its nice , i live in the downtown 
i love it because i can wear what i want and nobody gives a f... ! 
i will not stay there all my life cause i want to have kids the oldschool way 
(playing outside beside than on computer) 
im thinking of moving into France because i got some familly over there and a lot of friends that i miss verry much


----------



## Carriana

Well I live in the PacNW about 25 miles north of Seattle in Everett, WA.

Here is the view from my house, we have the most amazing sunrises since we are facing East towards the Cascades!










































Here are some pics I have taken around the area:









































And I work in downtown Seattle, a block from here:









And some randoms:

















I friggin' LOVE it here. I was born and raised here in WA and I have no intentions of living anywhere else


----------



## reddoggy

Dang Carry! I'm moving to yer hood!


----------



## rednose420

*pensacola,FL*

I live in Pensacola, FL. and my favorite thing about living here is the beach and the warm sunny weather! my least favorite thing about living here is hurricane season!

Beach!
























rippin it on the jet skii
















beach grill! 








SoLo looking at the water


----------



## Chinadog

omg I would roll in that sand like a dog! lol


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES

no i hate where i live CINCINNATI sucks. matter of fact the whole midwest sucks imo. out west az cali that's where it's at.


----------



## dixieland

I hate where I live too,so I'm not gonna even attempt to post some pics.NC in general is a beautiful state.But Fayetteville is a crap hole!Oh well,gotta be where the jobs are,right?


----------



## Chinadog

what are the downfalls to Oregon? and the ups?


----------



## APBTHAUS

I live in Manchester CT, My apartment used to be pet friendly but is now under new ownership and have rules like no dogs over 35 and no bull breeds of any kind. That's the funny part to me because right now there is a beautiful black brindle Italian Mastiff a couple Pits a couple Staffordshire bull terriers and a boxer for the medium dogs. We are all grandfathered in so as long as we pay we stay!! I have a park right across the street where I can take bailey for walks around the trails or take her off leash and play fetch(pending other dogs in the area). Connecticut has trails for days so if you like to hike as Bailey and I do then it's a great spot. You have to like all the seasons to live here, you gotta have tough skin as well because we don't pussyfoot around any issues. I lived in Arizona for 3 years. Lived in Chandler,Tempe, and Scottsdale so I know it's a lot different people/attitude wise then it is here.


----------



## beccaboo

welll.... was born and raised in Billings, MT. gorgeous. smaller towns. lots and LOTS of country. only one interstate border to border 2 lanes. 3 max thru the bigger towns, and there are only 3 of 4 of them separated by 100 interstate miles  weather is pretty good, altho the last few years its becoming more unpredictable but that seems to be the trend everywhere. we had a week or so of -20 degree weather last winter and usually have about a week in the summer where it reaches 100. i heard this winter MT had snow on the ground for 89 consecutive days  other than that temps are usually between 20's in the winter and high 80's or mid 90's in the summer. perfect. have lived in WY. boring, flat, icky weather. lived in Denver. LOVED it. just like MT only better shopping, more to do and lots more people, including FAMILYS!!!! moving there this fall  lived in Sacramento, in the ghetto and then in Roseville in a really nice area. Cali sucked the big one. summer was 3 months of 100+ weather and then it was 3 months of rainy cloudy ickyness with some snow and a nice day or two thrown in there. now i'm in WA, south of Tacoma in Spanaway. in the ghetto again. but i got to keep my dogs  too much rain here for me and lacey. george loves it and that means i give more baths. ugh. we are pretty close to beaches which i assume i will appreciate more as it gets warmer, and have some pretty awesome scenary as i live about 40 miles from mt rainier... now thats a pretty site 

as for the oregon question- its green and pretty. no sales tax, n people pump ur gas for u at the stations. i haven't spent much time down there but plan to make a day trip to portland soon-ish to hang out


----------



## Chinadog

are there any downfalls so far Oregon sounds like my place to be!


----------



## Carriana

beccaboo said:


> welll.... was born and raised in Billings, MT. gorgeous. smaller towns. lots and LOTS of country. only one interstate border to border 2 lanes. 3 max thru the bigger towns, and there are only 3 of 4 of them separated by 100 interstate miles  weather is pretty good, altho the last few years its becoming more unpredictable but that seems to be the trend everywhere. we had a week or so of -20 degree weather last winter and usually have about a week in the summer where it reaches 100. i heard this winter MT had snow on the ground for 89 consecutive days  other than that temps are usually between 20's in the winter and high 80's or mid 90's in the summer. perfect. have lived in WY. boring, flat, icky weather. lived in Denver. LOVED it. just like MT only better shopping, more to do and lots more people, including FAMILYS!!!! moving there this fall  lived in Sacramento, in the ghetto and then in Roseville in a really nice area. Cali sucked the big one. summer was 3 months of 100+ weather and then it was 3 months of rainy cloudy ickyness with some snow and a nice day or two thrown in there. now i'm in WA, south of Tacoma in Spanaway. in the ghetto again. but i got to keep my dogs  too much rain here for me and lacey. george loves it and that means i give more baths. ugh. we are pretty close to beaches which i assume i will appreciate more as it gets warmer, and have some pretty awesome scenary as i live about 40 miles from mt rainier... now thats a pretty site
> 
> as for the oregon question- its green and pretty. no sales tax, n people pump ur gas for u at the stations. i haven't spent much time down there but plan to make a day trip to portland soon-ish to hang out


I have a ton of family out in MT. Cut Bank (blech!) and Great Falls. My parents both grew up over there.



Chinadog said:


> are there any downfalls so far Oregon sounds like my place to be!


I have never lived there but I plan to take my vacation on the Oregon Coast this summer: Cannon Beach baby! Goonies!!!


----------



## beccaboo

Carriana said:


> I have a ton of family out in MT. Cut Bank (blech!) and Great Falls. My parents both grew up over there.
> 
> lmao @ cut bank  you know the jennings? or the kaisers? think bob was from libby but yeah. great falls is ok... ish... i'm from Billings  have relatives in bozeman and missoula and then sister lives in federal way north of me


----------



## Chinadog

Carriana said:


> I have never lived there but I plan to take my vacation on the Oregon Coast this summer: Cannon Beach baby! Goonies!!!


So the goonies were filmed in Oregon? I thought that movie was so freaky lmao I still dont like that movie to this day! lol


----------



## Carriana

beccaboo said:


> Carriana said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a ton of family out in MT. Cut Bank (blech!) and Great Falls. My parents both grew up over there.
> 
> lmao @ cut bank  you know the jennings? or the kaisers? think bob was from libby but yeah. great falls is ok... ish... i'm from Billings  have relatives in bozeman and missoula and then sister lives in federal way north of me
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, I don't really know anyone but my family, despite having spent most of my summers there as a child. My family would be the Hughes. I have one aunt and a great uncle and some cousins who still live in Cut Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> Chinadog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the goonies were filmed in Oregon? I thought that movie was so freaky lmao I still dont like that movie to this day! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Parts of it. Google "Haystack Rock" and you will see the giant rock off the coast that was in the end of the movie I think. That's Cannon Beach
Click to expand...


----------



## CraziNate

I love living in Tampa!!!

I have lived here my whole life and will probably never move from here unless its out of the country.

There is pretty much everything you can think of within a short drive. I live about 15min from the beach. There is 5 malls within about a 15 mile radius from me. The night life is AMAZING!!! There is almost every club/bar you can think of. Busch Gardens and Adventure Island is about 15min from me. Orlando is only a 1 hour drive away, which has Disney World and Universal studios and everything else. We just had the St Pete Grand Prix. There is always something going on here in Tampa. 

The only thing that sucks here is the humidity. Other than that the weather is nice. Mostly hot/warm throughout the year. This year was oddly cold, which I have never seen it like this in the 21 years of my life.


----------



## bahamutt99

Heh. I forgot about this picture I took last year. One reason NOT to move to Lubbock. LOL! I mean really, who builds a city without putting in a sewer system? Eesh.


----------



## marwinm

I have to agree with you carriana. Washington is one of the most beautiful places in the world. i live in Edmonds, between Everett and Seattle and like you, i dont plan on leaving this state anytime soon. there is so much stuff to do outdoors, it is the ideal place for a pitbull.


----------



## ashes

I live in sunny southern Cali and I love it  Not ever leaving this place we have beaches, mountains, canyons and so on. I live in Los Angeles County so there's pleeeeeenty to do lol 20 minutes away from hollywood which is awesome and 30 from Venice Beach where a lot of ppl take their Pit bulls (trained)


----------



## bahamutt99

If I was going to move somewhere, right now it would have to be east Texas. Not Dallas. But maybe _near_ Dallas. Denton, Paris, Gainesville. My frustration with Lubbock is that half the people who come here leave. I guess that's a college town thing.


----------



## scriving

killa cali


----------



## kodiakgirl

*Kodiak, Alaska*

I live on the beautiful island of Kodiak, Alaska (aka Alaska's Emerald Isle). I was born and raised here, and I still love it! It's a small town (6,500 +/-), beautiful scenery, lots of wildlife and outdoors-ey activities (hunting, fishing, camping, ATV/offroading), BSL free :clap:, it's all-in-all a nice little quiet/quaint town. Of course, there are a few negative aspects to living here... it can get pretty expensive since it costs so much to ship anything here, but most jobs pay pretty well because of that, so it balances out pretty evenly. And since it is Alaska, it can get pretty cold in the winter. Kodiak is a more tropical island, so it doesn't get nearly as cold as the mainland, but can get down below 0° sometimes. I absolutely love it here though, the summers get nice and warm but not too hot (can reach upper 80's), and the visual beauty is unlike anywhere else, and I wouldn't trade that for the world! Oh, and there are mountains everywhere, saw that mentioned earlier in this thread. Anywhere you look they are all around. 
Here's a link to a thread I started a while ago, some pictures of Kodiak Bears ---> http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/28132-kodiak-bear-pics.html
And here are some more scenery photos that I have taken over the years. Enjoy! 









This is America's bird, the Bald Eagle. They are EVERYWHERE around here because of all the fish









A bear swimming in the lake behind my old house, happens all the time, lol









Sitka Black Tail Deer









This one won me 2nd place in the state fair... a bumblebee landing on a Fireweed flower









The Forget-Me-Not, state flower









Bonfire on the beach, one of my favorite pastimes









Beautiful sunrise









Sunset-- Kodiak Rocket Launch Complex in the background, and some wild Buffalo









This is how all of our beaches look









And of course, Bullet ready to go for an Alaskan ride! lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian

kodiakgirl said:


> I live on the beautiful island of Kodiak, Alaska (aka Alaska's Emerald Isle). I was born and raised here, and I still love it! It's a small town (6,500 +/-), beautiful scenery, lots of wildlife and outdoors-ey activities (hunting, fishing, camping, ATV/offroading), BSL free :clap:, it's all-in-all a nice little quiet/quaint town. Of course, there are a few negative aspects to living here... it can get pretty expensive since it costs so much to ship anything here, but most jobs pay pretty well because of that, so it balances out pretty evenly. And since it is Alaska, it can get pretty cold in the winter. Kodiak is a more tropical island, so it doesn't get nearly as cold as the mainland, but can get down below 0° sometimes. I absolutely love it here though, the summers get nice and warm but not too hot (can reach upper 80's), and the visual beauty is unlike anywhere else, and I wouldn't trade that for the world! Oh, and there are mountains everywhere, saw that mentioned earlier in this thread. Anywhere you look they are all around.
> Here's a link to a thread I started a while ago, some pictures of Kodiak Bears ---> http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/28132-kodiak-bear-pics.html
> And here are some more scenery photos that I have taken over the years. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is America's bird, the Bald Eagle. They are EVERYWHERE around here because of all the fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bear swimming in the lake behind my old house, happens all the time, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitka Black Tail Deer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one won me 2nd place in the state fair... a bumblebee landing on a Fireweed flower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Forget-Me-Not, state flower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonfire on the beach, one of my favorite pastimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful sunrise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset-- Kodiak Rocket Launch Complex in the background, and some wild Buffalo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how all of our beaches look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, Bullet ready to go for an Alaskan ride! lol


 Those photos are stunning! I would love to if not live at least visit Alaska on day. Just don't know if I could handle the cold :/ but it's still incredibly gorgeous in Alaska


----------



## bahamutt99

Man that's so beautiful. I think realistically I'll end up in the suburbs somewhere, but I love the peace and quiet of the countryside. Never had a beach that close, though.


----------



## EckoMac

I live in Rockledge, FL it's kinda boring here, but I am only 20 mins from Cocoa Beach.









I am also only 2 hours from the Tampa area. I like to stay with my BFF in Riverview and either go to Anna Maria Island

































Or we'll visit our friend in Largo and go to Indian Rocks beach.








That's my nephew Devin playing in the water.

















All in all, in the summers, I LOVE FL. The winters are a bit chilly, and there isn't a lot to do around here but drink beer, but the summers make up for it.


----------

